

JQuery Scroll Path - Scroll a page along a custom path - JoelBesada
http://joelb.me/scrollpath/

======
Deestan
I appreciate the beauty, but you are breaking the web when doing things like
this.

Some breakages:

* PageUp and PageDown doesn't work.

* Home and End doesn't work.

* Long-clicking the scrollbar doesn't work A: Should react immediately, not on mouseup.

* Long-clicking the scrollbar doesn't work B: Should rapidfire (like with holding down PageDown).

* Middle-clicking the scroll wheel doesn't bring up the analog-ish scroller floater.

(Using Chrome on Win7)

~~~
mkmcdonald
This should a warning to all over-enthusiastic designers/developers on the
Internet. Please stop creating custom scrollbars. Web browsers already provide
wonderful scrollbars.

~~~
cobychapple
Do you really think _discouraging_ enthusiastic designers and developers from
building innovative things that push the boundaries of what's possible with
browsers is the way forward?

... for the sake of preserving the status quo of default scrollbars, no less?

Come on.

~~~
qq66
Yes. The same way I would discourage an enthusiastic designer from building a
car with the brake pedal on the right and the gas on the left.

The idea might be good -- most people are right-handed and might have better
response times with their right leg when it's straighter. But there's too much
inertia in the current convention, and the change can't be made incrementally
without creating serious risks.

------
lbotos
<http://www.artofflightmovie.com/> uses a similar effect but uses a native
scrollbar.

------
MattBearman
I found this became even more awesome if you zoom out the max in your browser,
turn on showing the scroll path and then go through the links. Try it!

~~~
whalesalad
That was my first thought too:

<http://c.wsld.me/1N0d1K1V2q1m2Z0R0F1C>

------
talmand
The demo needs a background with a clearer pattern so you can see the path
actually being followed. With just text and the dark background it just seems
like a slideshow with transitions.

~~~
JoelBesada
That's a good point, thanks!

At the moment, the background isn't actually being scrolled at all. If I were
to apply a patterned background to the element that gets scrolled around, I'd
have to increase its size so that the screen always stays inside of it. I'm
also not sure how a background image would affect the performance of the
rotations.

------
cbs
My experience, in three parts:

1) JQuery scrolling this could be neat _opens web page_

2) OK, lets see this in action. _Hits page down_ That seemed normal. _Hits
page down again_ Half the text of this part is outside the view port. _Page
down again_ Oh, now its all in frame. I don't really see whats going on here
though. _Hits page down again, nothing happens_ Well this is a bust. I can see
you, little faux-scrollbar, why can't I go down and see the rest of the
document. _Clicks on scrollbar to drag it, nothing happens_ What the fuck
little scrollbar? _Refreshes page_ Hey, little scrollbar, you're working now!

3) _lynx<http://joelb.me/scrollpath/> _ Wow, much, much, better. Simple, and
so much faster to read all the content (the entire page fits into an 80x26
terminal)!

~~~
rayhano
Thanks for the heads up!

Note to self: highlight scroll path to alleviate user feeling of nausea.. :)

------
tav
_You can also be the 988th kind person to tweet this._

The use of the Tweet count to create the custom "tweet this" message is pretty
cool.

~~~
nascro
Since I have the DNT+ extension installed on Chrome 17 / OS X, the message
reads, "Feel free to follow me on Twitter. You can also be a kind person and
tweet this."

------
avolcano
This is oddly unsettling and a bit nauseating, at least scrolling through it
with the trackpad. It's a cool effect, though.

~~~
hrktb
Showing the path eases this feeling a lot, while accentuating the sensation of
speed.

------
zxoq
Does not work at all on Chrome on OSX. I can only scroll with the arrow keys.
It also disables the back/forward gestures.

~~~
deefour
Works great with Chrome 17 on Snow Leopard using my magic mouse, pc mouse with
scroll wheel, magic track pad, and keyboard arrows.

The 2 fingered back/forward gestures are instead used for horizontal scrolling
(right or down progress further down the page, left or up move back up the
page)

------
flexd
That is really neat! I would get motion sickness if this catches on though!
Too many websites with this would ruin it.

------
ehsanu1
I think the effect on <http://www.marketo.com/> (no affiliation) works better.
I get inertial scrolling for instance, just feels more natural.

------
bandydesign
Very neat. Not at all iPad friendly. Jerky at best when you click the
individual numbers and no scroll or gesture seems to get you going from one
part to the next.

------
fpp
Should fit in nicely with HTML5 slides and online Powerpoint replacement -
very neat, great that you added the display path feature.

------
redorb
<http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/aj2012/>

Best use I've seen.

~~~
justwrote
another nice example: <http://beetle.com/>

~~~
potatolicious
Ugh, I think this site really gives credence to the top poster's concerns:
it's whiz-bang cool at the expense of actual usability.

Chrome/Win7/Quad-Core i7 3.4GHz + 8GB DDR3 RAM

and the whole thing _chugs_ , to the point where the website is difficult to
navigate and parse.

~~~
nantes
Huh, works pretty well for me. Chrome/Ubuntu 10.10/boring old Core Duo Mac
Mini.

------
jeremyswank
this has interesting possiblities. but i consider it broken unless/until it
supports scrolling with the spacebar, like ever other web page. fyi, i'm on
firefox 11 osx.

~~~
JoelBesada
Spacebar scrolling is actually already implemented, not sure why it's not
working for you.

------
leeoniya
on FF and Chrome nightly (and possibly others), click-holding the wheel and
dragging is pretty broken or doesn't work at all. it's cool but not very
usable, IMO.

------
switz
Really cool how it wraps around from front to back!

------
wildmXranat
I got a bit nauseated from that.

------
jan-hocevar
Nice effect!

------
alantrick
it's neat you can do that, but, I mean, why would you ever want to?

maybe for art.

------
intenex
This is like web 1.0 ported to 2.0

~~~
plorkyeran
Yeah, this reminds me of the sort of thing you'd find on DHTML gallery sites
in the mid-90s.

